

Arab Spring, Chinese Winter - tokenadult
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2011/09/arab-spring-chinese-winter/8601/?single_page=true

======
nodata
English Summer.

~~~
lwhi
.. American 'Fall'?

